# ATTN: IL and IN Haunters! Haunted House Space Available: Cedar Lake IN



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey all,

Our annual Haunted House Charity event has moved to a HUGE new venue (over 20k Square feet!) for 2013!

So what does that mean to you?

*Free Haunted House space!*

If you've ever wanted to do a display, shock or scare we'd like to help you do it.

What we bring to the table: 
12x12 rooms with 2x4-Plywood walls (Multiple rooms if it's a good idea)
Lighting assistance, Electrical Hook ups, pneumatic hook ups
Huge Facility with fire supression equipment that meets or exceeds Indiana's Haunted House fire codes. 
INSURANCE! Full coverage for the event. 
Actors, makeup and support staff (if you need 'em) including security
Lots of ample parking
Hundreds of willing victims
Four nights of event (October 18,19,26,27)
Setting assistance
Prop assistance
Production value assistance

What you bring:
Your creativity and ideas
Any setup help, equipment and supplies you wish to provide
Any volunteers that love haunting or just want to scare the crap out of people.

Now for the other stuff:

We appreciate any ideas, suggestions and support but would love to have folks that want to do their own rooms and will be happy to work with them.

There are some limits, we try to avoid sexual and overly religous themes unless they can be done in good taste. Most of our patrons are families with kids (We also do a young kids separate attraction for the little ones..)

We are also a temporary attraction, so there are some engineering limits.

We are a charity event (501(c) charity), so we operate with a limited budget. So if your room idea includes a 20' animatronic you don't own, we probably can't afford to get you one...

We do setup of the attraction starting Tuesday October 14th and the show starts on the 18th. Hours are 5-9 all days. We strike on the 26th after the show closes.

Interested?

Contact RandalB: [email protected] or PM here....

Come my children...All are welcome!...All are welcome!


----------

